# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  ai bít code java?? thì vào

## nhocnguyen_vip

mình mới học java và còn rất nhiều bỡ ngỡ bạn nào đã học qua môn này giải thích tớ với
ai có thể giải thử vài câu chẳng hạn như này de mình tham khảo đc không: akn ckn

----------

